# Brand New



## cosmic69 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Diagnosed with type 2 after problems with a foot infection last year. Started Metformin & Simvastatin two weeks ago & feel awful!
Also lost my job last week so having to jobsearch while feeling grotty!

Jools


----------



## Steff (Jul 17, 2009)

*hi jool and a warm welcome , sorry to hear about the job , but good luck in the hunt for a new one x*


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Jools, welcome to the forum 

Sorry to hear of all your recent misfortunes. The good news is that, now you have been diagnosed you can start to work at improving your health. Once you start to get ytour levels under control you will feel so much better. A lot of people report side effects with the drugs you are taking, particularly metformin, but hopefully these will fade in a short while. 

Try not to get too stressed with the job search, and give yourself time to get to grips with the diabetes. There are some good book recommendations on the forum, so check them out in the 'Recommended Books' section. 

Do please ask any questions you may have in the General Messageboard!


----------



## Mojo (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Jools, welcome to the club! This wesite is great, hope you enjoy using it.

Good luck with the job hunt!

Mo


----------



## bev (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome!Bev


----------



## wakman (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry about your Job.

But "Hello" this is a good source of information with alot of friendly advice


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Cosmic69

Welcome to the forum...Sorry to hear of your recent job loss..and hope you feel a bit better soon.

Heidi


----------



## Mand (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome Jools


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Jools   Good Luck with the job hunt !!!


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the site. Sorry to read about the job loss, I hope it soon get better for you on all fronts.


Regards   Dodger


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 17, 2009)

welcome  

Do you think it's the medication that is causing you to feel unwell? Or is the the result of high blood sugars?


----------



## cosmic69 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Nikki

I think it's the meds. On the day I went in to the docs to get the results of the last blood test I was feeling really well & great. Started on the meds & felt awful. Feel slightly better now & hope that continues. I suppose the stress of no job isn'y helping things. Went for an agency interview and didn't feel I projected myself well at all. Try again next week I suppose.


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 17, 2009)

sometimes it takes  awhile for the side effects of new meds to settle down. if they don't then I would suggest going back to your GP to see if there are any alternatives. 

Hope the interview went better than you thought


----------

